# Clendening bridges are on fire!



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Starting to catch some real nice 'eyes off the bridges at Clendening.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

What on if you dont mind me asking? Vibee's?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep! That's the bait.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Rockin'... Alot of people up there?


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

if their hitting im sure its packed


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

jk1912,
you going tonight?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

JK1912 said:


> if their hitting im sure its packed


IF it wasnt packed before it will be NOW for sure !!!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

sure is going to be packed now.I was thinking about going but not now


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Its been packed ever since this thread started.


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Fished today till almost 7 P.M. and didn't catch or see anybody catch anything. The couple guys we talked to said they have been there the last couple days and haven't seen much of anything being caught.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

WHAA! Cry me a river. They were packed before this thread started! Isn't this site for sharing fishing reports? You guys that live near the MWCD lakes lurk on here checking out every other area. And probably running there when the fishing is hot, but resent anybody joining you if the fishing is good.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fishing_marshall said:


> Its been packed ever since this thread started.


EXACTLY as soon as anyone posts a exact location where they are catching fish that spot gets HAMMERED for days !!! 

I remember a few years ago .........a guys posted about supposedly catching a few flatties from the bridges at clendening and for about 2 weeks after the post the bridges on 799 were both FULL of people fishing for...............YEP....... ..........you guessed it flatties !!!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I went didnt catch anything it was packed but it wasnt all that bad i personally dont care how packed it is ive been their for hours days in a row and seen maybe one caught. It may be packed but it dont mean they are killn them. Besides its packed every year when i first started going their 4yrs ago it was packed their were guys drivin all the way from toledo to fish for the weekend so its not really a top secret spot. Ive read about those bridges in a fishing book that has been out for a while but i cant think of the name. Another thing my brother drives by those bridges everyday and said they been fishing them every morning for about 3 weeks. Yeah its been packed before this thread started.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> WHAA! Cry me a river. They were packed before this thread started! Isn't this site for sharing fishing reports? You guys that live near the MWCD lakes lurk on here checking out every other area. And probably running there when the fishing is hot, but resent anybody joining you if the fishing is good.


Well put...I think it's common knowledge that the bridges down there produce at one point or another during drawdown. They're going to be busy at some point in time...shameeee on you for giving a fishing report!!! lol  The bridges do belong to the public..right?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I know the bridges at Clendening get fished hard every year right around this time and I'm sure there are tons of people that know that too. I don't fish Clendening so I don't care if its packed or not. I was just saying that I heard it has been packed the past few days(since this thread started).


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Heck, i've drove all the way down from Akron because i have heard of the bridge bite and I've never caught sqaut. i think it maybe extremely over rated


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Was thr WHAAA!!! directed toward me?!?! All I did was post what I saw. Yes, this site is for sharing fishing reports, that is what I thought I did. If you don't want anyone fishing your "hot spot" DON'T post it on the internet and then complain when other people show up!!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

It IS common knowledge that the bite at the bridges picks up during the drawdowns at the lakes...........BUT...........there are lurkers on these sites who never post or seldomly post a fishing report themselves who sit in front of the computer and wait to READ a report that someone is catching a few eyes at the bridges and THEN and ONLY THEN do they drive down to the lake to fish the bridges..........it is the regular guys who put in the hours on the bridges FISHING on them who get angry when a post like this is made because it gets so crowded because of these posts that the locals who "found" the fish are lucky to get a spot on the bridges to fish.........FUNNY THING is after a week or two when the "craze" dies down and noone is left except for the regular local guys on the bridges again is when the truly BIG fish will get caught...........when most guys are out shooting at deers during the gun season is when ive seen some truly trophy fish caught out there...........YES the bridges are public fishing locations that anyone CAN fish but they do NOT get hammered only a few times out of the of year when a post like this is made............the thing that irritates many of the guys who fish out there regularly is EXACTLY THAT ..........it takes a POST on the internet to get MANY of these guys out there fishing !!! 

These sites are definitely FOR posting fishing reports and I for one will post MOST of the time when i get out ..........but how many others simply lurk here looking for the "EASY BITE REPORT" and never post a report themselves ???


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

oops.........wrong forum.
i was gonna post,but i just noticed this is the southeast forum.in reading all the bickering/whining,i thought i was in the steelhead forum


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

tcba1987 u r correct i live in deersville being a local my self u have to put a ton of work in at those bridges ive fished for two straight and nothing. i knew 3 weeks ago they been catching but didnt post. I hardly ever post anymore if i do i dont give location anymore unless maybe if someone pms me about my location. If i fish tappan alls i post any more is fished tappan did real well on crappies thats all ill post thats my location. But antway if anyone fishes the bridges this year good luck to you


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

No Baitmaker, that was for all the complainers that feel they own the bridge. At what point are you guys willing to share. I was out there probably eight to ten years ago and heard a local bragging about the fact he had already put over a hundred fish in the freezer and he was still out there for the morning and evening bites every day. That's the problem, some of you "squatters" hold the bridge all season. Like it's yours. All license holders paid to stock Clendening and Tappan, and nobody is going to empty the lake fishing 2-40' sections of Clendening and 7-40' sections of Tappan.
BTW if it's common knowledge that the bit picks up during drawdown. Why are your panties in a bunch over this post?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Somebody asked if there has been a lot of people up there and I was just stating the fact that it is packed there. Nobody on this thread has acted like they own the bridge. Good fishing!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

tcba1987 said:


> FUNNY THING is after a week or two when the "craze" dies down and noone is left except for the regular local guys on the bridges again is when the truly BIG fish will get caught


Funny thing seems to me that you just gave those same "lurkers" you speak of pretty sound advice. Doesn't your post on this new fangled internet just extend the craze?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

I Sure Am Glad That You Guys Posted About The Good Fishing Off The Bridges. About 40 Of Us From My Fishing Club Will Be Down This Week To Try Our Luck............please Leave Us Plenty Of Room.
Thanks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard the church rocks at Tappan are starting to produce too. So after ya'll get skunked at the Clendenning bridges you can go the rocks at Tappan to finish the skunk!
This thread reminds me of the Tappan saugeye at the bridges post that happens every March.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish. I'm sure you all heard that one. Maybe thats why so many are skunked at the bridges. Anyways lets all be nice to each other. Lifes to short


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Its funny everyone getting all mad because he posted about the bridges on Clendening. If you're a lurker you probably check this site all the time and probably been doing it for some time. Every fall this post comes up. It isn't like the bridges are a secret. Since nobody seems to be catching maybe next year when this post comes up nobody will show up. This site is supposed to be about posting reports. If we worried about lurkers, nobody would post reports. 

Good fishing,
Jake


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

i wouldnt be sureprized at all to find out the sheriff is posting these reports.seems thay make out a lot of ticketes to fisherman not noing it is not leagal to fish from those bridges.been there abunch of tymes and have only caught a few small ones no keepers:B


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow, such delightful conversation. first time i hit the south east section. i was thinking of the bridges this weekend, maybe sunday, a guy i work with has a friend who has been fishing them last three or for weeks...maybe i'll just stick the the ohio river and the same section in the OGF,,ha ha...ya'll be good/good fish'n


----------

